# How do I get the titles and platform icon on browser source live streams?



## BKDMedia (Sep 8, 2020)

I've seen a bunch of live steamers casting multiple streams from youtube, facebook and twitch all at once.  They source panels have a stream title and icon for whatever platform they are on.  I've seen a bunch of people using the same layout so it seems to be a plugin or something, does anyone know what it is?  

Here's an example of what it looks like 
Example of obs layout


----------



## DCStrato (Sep 8, 2020)

I would add each streaming source to its own scene, probably via a browser source.  Then I would add a title to each scene describing the single streaming source in that scene.  Then I would create a summary scene where each of the other source scenes with their titles, are combined into one screen.  Then you could stream that one scene as a matrix of all the other sources.  I do this with cameras.  I keep each camera in its own scene and add a small 1,2,3 etc to the lower-left corner as a text overlay.  Then I add the ID'd camera scene to other scenes, not the direct camera source.  This way it is displayed in the preview and program windows what camera is active.


----------



## R1CH (Sep 8, 2020)

Multiple RTMP outputs plugin
					

homepage: https://sorayuki.github.io/obs-multi-rtmp/  This is a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers concurrently. It's able to share encoders with main output of OBS to save CPU power. It can also use standalone encoders with basic...




					obsproject.com


----------



## Tonylewis (Sep 9, 2020)

BKDMedia said:


> I've seen a bunch of live steamers casting multiple streams from youtube, facebook and twitch all at once.  They source panels have a stream title and icon for whatever platform they are on.  I've seen a bunch of people using the same layout so it seems to be a plugin or something, does anyone know what it is?
> 
> Here's an example of what it looks like
> Example of obs layout


 Did you figure this out ? I am trying to figure out the same thing.


----------

